# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Invasión de polillas

## embalses al 100%

La palabra polilla designa primariamente en castellano a diversos insectos que apolillan, deteriorando los alimentos u otros materiales. También a menudo designa a todos los lepidópteros de hábitos nocturnos, incluso si no son dañinos.

*La polilla en su sentido primario*

Las polillas son insectos saprófagos, que en la naturaleza contribuyen a la fracción de la biocenosis que en la cadena trófica cierra el ciclo de los nutrientes, y que en ocasiones se aprovechan de alimentos orgánicos atesorados por los seres humanos, convirtiéndose a veces en plagas.
Se llama pollillas en castellano primariamente a diversas mariposas pequeñas y nocturnas cuyas larvas devoran alimentos almacenados o enseres domésticos, tales como ropa y papel. Se encuadran en al menos cuatro familias del orden lepidópteros, los tineidos, los pirálidos, los geléquidos y los tortrícidos, pero también en otras.
Hay tres especies de tineidos que merecen mención específica:
Tineola bisselliella es la polilla común de la ropa, que ataca a los tejidos de lana.Tinea pellionella es la polilla portaestuche, llamada así por el estuche que fabrican y arrastran sus larvas, parásitas también de la ropa.Trichophaga tapetzella es la polilla de las alfombras.

Fuente: Wikipedia.

Bueno so voy a dejar una foto de una de las más de 20 polillas, que estos días invaden mi casa. Esta es bastante grande.

----------


## REEGE

Hola Embalses...
Si muy inofensivas, pero que al tenerlas en los patios, interiores de casas, ventanas...etc, te llegan a desesperar!!
Buenas fotos artista.

----------


## Phoracantha

¿de qué familia es esta o qué especie es?

¿un noctuido?

no creo que esta especie de la foto tenga nada que ver con las 3 que citas y que a veces causan problemas

por cierto que la riqueza de mariposas nocturnas en la península es bastante superior al de mariposas diurnas... y los beneficios que reportan al ecosistema son bastantes más que los perjuicios que a veces nos causan unas pocas de ellas

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues la especie no lo se, pero sí se, que los armarios estaban llenos de ellas, y mucha ropa ha aparecido con agujeros, igual que las cortinas  :Mad:

----------


## perdiguera

> Pues la especie no lo se, pero sí se, que los armarios estaban llenos de ellas, y mucha ropa ha aparecido con agujeros, igual que las cortinas


Porque son polillas. ¡Ah! y en latín no sé cómo se llaman ni a la familia que pertenecen, sólo que se comen los tejidos.

----------


## Phoracantha

> Pues la especie no lo se, pero sí se, que los armarios estaban llenos de ellas, y mucha ropa ha aparecido con agujeros, igual que las cortinas


ya no, sí polillas de la ropa sí que son un problema como se te desmadren... hasta atacan la comida, arroz, frutos secos, pasta...

pero ¿te refieres a que tenías los armarios llenos de polillas como las de la foto??? las típicas de la ropa no pasan de 1 cm. de longitud, y esa de la foto parece tener por lo menos 3 cm.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ya no, sí polillas de la ropa sí que son un problema como se te desmadren... hasta atacan la comida, arroz, frutos secos, pasta...
> 
> pero ¿te refieres a que tenías los armarios llenos de polillas como las de la foto??? las típicas de la ropa no pasan de 1 cm. de longitud, y esa de la foto parece tener por lo menos 3 cm.


Yo no me paro a medir las polillas, simplemente las echo o las mato(no muy frecuentemente, porque manchan), así, que no puedo decírtelo.

----------

